# Help with 2004 25 hp johnson 2 stroke water pump



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am changing the water pump on my 25 hp Johnson 2 stroke and have run into a problem.  I have the lower unit dropped but the water pump housing is caught above the nut that attaches the upper and lower shift linkage.  Where do I go from here? I have the side gear selector handle removed, but it appears that I have to disconnect the linkage by the power head as well??  Is this right? If so, do I drop out the entire shift rod through the bottom?  I feel like I am missing something.  

Any advise would be great, or if anyone in jax wants to come by and help!? 6 pack and $50  Justin


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Never mind, figured it out.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool! Just let the Jax folks know if the beer is still offered for moral support ;D glad to see you got it figured out....


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you got it, if you need any help I'm in Jax. Oh and i'm a certified marine tech.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.. I will let y'all know if it runs ;D. This was my first time doing carb job and first water pump on this motor.


----------

